
Ask HN: Getting back to work after a brain tumour - temp18Sep2016
I was recently diagnosed with a high grade brain tumour, followed by a surgery and currently undergoing post operative therapy. I&#x27;m looking to get back to work &amp; normal life. My software engineering experience includes working in a big 4 for a few years followed by a couple of years at a start-up when this happened. I&#x27;m close to 30.<p>Looking for positive stories from people you might know who got back to normal life after a critical illness.<p>Thanks!
======
shostack
I used to work with someone who had stomach cancer. He was one of the most
tenacious people I ever worked with and did not back down to anyone. If
anything, his condition made him care significantly less about what people
thought about him, and that made him bolder in his job and in turn helped him
succeed.

Draw strength from surviving and let the fleeting nature of life empower you
to re-prioritize things that are truly important to you.

Also, don't feel bad about needing to rest more often or ask for help.
Everyone has their issues, and needing to rest frequently due to therapy is
perfectly reasonable. If you get ANY shit whatsoever from your employer over
the situation, start looking for a new job.

Best of luck and glad to hear you are able to think about getting back to a
normal life.

------
kobigurk
Sorry I'm not in a position to hire. I can only wish you success.

